# GBAtemp's official Star Trek Thread



## ZeVerstava (Jan 21, 2010)

This is the Official _Star Trek_ topic on GBAtemp, use this thread to discuss any and all things Trek.

I'll start by expressing my disgust with the fact that despite the success of the recent _Star Trek (2009)_ they are only planning a sequel and not a new series.  The movie was very successful at drawing in a new audience and I believe (selfishly) that they should launch a new television series instead of just another sequel.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 21, 2010)

wat about star warz


----------



## WildWon (Jan 21, 2010)

I'd much rather see a few movies rather than a new series. Ironically, i'm watching TNG as we speak (i chuckled when i saw this thread as i'm watching the show heh. It's the one where Data, Riker and Warf are stuck in the casino w/ humans, that show no signs of life.). 

The problem w/ the idea of another series, is that Enterprise just plain sucked. Voyager was ok, but was starting the downward slope. DS9 was decent, but no where NEAR as entertaining as TNG and the original series.

If they could get past the awful stigma of Enterprise (i watched 3 episodes, one was slightly entertaining, but that was because they were on the original series, in the old outfits and everything... but that was it, the other two episodes just plain sucked), they MIGHT have a chance, but they can't do an over-arching soap-opera style story line. The best Treks are short stories. 

But, of course, that's just my opinion. However i think a lot of others would agree.


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 21, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> The problem w/ the idea of another series, is that Enterprise just plain sucked.



LIES !!!  


Scott Bakula is a GOD and T'Pol is the hottest alien evar.  Archer is a close second to Kirk in the list of all time captains, the supporting cast of _Enterprise_ was nowhere near that of other series and is why the series is considered sub-par.


----------



## Rayder (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah, I'd say Enterprise and Deep Space Nine were the weak links in the Star Trek Universe.  Enterprise being the weakest.  Still, I could go for more new Star Trek episodes on TV.....of any kind.


----------



## Elritha (Jan 21, 2010)

I quite enjoyed Deep Space 9. Sure it was different then most of the others in the franchise. What was good about it was the story arc. You really needed to watch most episodes to be able to follow it.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 21, 2010)

nazi mods make me look like I said something incredibly offensive but of course you don't give a shit, so fuck you mod


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 21, 2010)

Personnally I thought the first series of *Enterprize* wasn't bad... It started going downhill in the second series with the 'Epic save the Earth from Zindi etc....' and all that time travelling Archer did.

I liked the original idea of how Archer did what he liked, making mistakes etc not restricted to 'Federation rules & regulations' 
Each show was (nearly) a self contained story (like in Star Trek) although there was an underlying ongoing story like the building up of the 'Federation'

I did like *TNG* (although I admit I didn't like the first [pilot] episode when we first met 'Q') but 'Q' matured into quite an annoyance - & they introduce the Borg, which I thought were not bad an Enemy. Story wise close to StarTrek style IMHO

I liked *Voyager* a lot actually - & thought it stuck to the initial 'New Life, New Civilization' exploration etc of the original Star Trek than any other series. I liked how they overcame certain conflicts (Borg/hunter attacks) - didn't really like later episode with 'Tess' - but 'Seven' made up for it in later shows

I liked the idea of *DS9* (space station/wormhole idea) - but not the idea of Sisco being 'the chosen one'. Thought it also started going downhill when we started having the Dominion battles etc & the ending of the series - Pfft thought that was a load of ****


----------



## Arm73 (Jan 21, 2010)

I used to like Voyager a lot, but as the series grow older it lost inspiration and even the actors lost their motivation due to a mediocre script.
I really had high hopes for Enterprise, I consider myself a Scott Bakula fan, as I avidly watched almost every episode of Quantum Leap ( that was a great show! ) and I was thrilled at the thought of a starship captain portraited by him.
And the fact that they went back to basics without all the advancement of the federation and all those space rules and so on, it really felt like they were pioneers of the new space travel era.... 
Unfortunately the writing on that also sucked, and the show was prematurely canceled due to low ratings and was brought to an abrupt ending.
But I guess TNG was the best of the bunch, very innovative for it's time ( I actually remember when the  show launched in the late 80s ) and was good enough to spawn a few big screen movies ( some were not bad ).
I must say I really liked the new movie, the actors are young but all very good, there was lots of action and funny moments and it was one of the best movies I ever seen ( not just one of the best Star Trek movies ! ) and I'm really looking forward to a sequel.
There is so much potential now that the crew has been assembled !
On a side note I watched an interview with William Shatner and he said that he liked the new Star Trek and if a sequel were to be made, he'd be happy to be part of it.
He even had some ideas on how to resuscitate the old Kirk in a plausible way and bring him back in action ! 
I know it's silly , but I would love to see him reprise is role even if it's just a very small part.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 21, 2010)

ZeVerstava said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enterprise had an awesome first season. The second season wasn't nearly as good, but still pretty good (kinda like Voyager in the sense where they had one overarching goal but still had unrelated adventures per episode). Once they jumped the shark and a half with the fucking WWII time travel thing, I was done. If anyone wanted to write a textbook on how to butcher a series, they would go to that episode.

A new season of Star Trek wouldn't be bad. I'd either like something set in the most recent Star Trek universe (with the alternate reality of Vulcan being destroyed and Spock getting hard over Ohura) or something in the future (like remember that dude in Enterprise who was the time traveler? Like in that universe, with the Enterprise J that had a brief cameo in one of the episodes).

Also, I want another Enterprise ship. Voyager was cool but I want another Enterprise. And DS9 was kinda dumb, there's nothing too exciting about a space station.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 21, 2010)

But the Defiant was a tough little ship


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 21, 2010)

A new series is a nice idea in theory; with Star Trek gone and Stargate going in a different direction there isn't much Sci-Fi around at the moment. But I wouldn't want them to just churn out a series for the hell of it if they've run out of ideas. Enterprise was rubbish, the best character in that series was Porthos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I loved Voyager, TNG and DS9 were also really good but if they can't pull something like that out again without resorting to pouting Vulcans then it's probably best that they leave us with classics.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 22, 2010)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> if they can't pull something like that out again without resorting to pouting Vulcans then it's probably best that they leave us with classics.


Star Trek: Orion?


----------



## Dagatahas (Jan 25, 2010)

I Liked the recent movie though most people I know complained about timeline and continuity.

With the last series bombing as it did they won't be making another any time soon. 

TOS was good for me because it was the _first_ Star Trek I saw and is mostly relegated to nostalgia. TOS movies also had some of the most laughable Treknology I can remember: Going at Warp into the sun to time travel? In a Klingon BOP they just got? Twice! Never done again by anyone else I know of. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it all the same.

Personally I liked Enterprise. It wasn't a stellar series or anything but it was good enough for me, while it lasted. Strangest series I've seen is Voyager, crapload of time crap. If you watch it episode after episode you'd come to expect a time related thing every 3 to 4 episodes. Only character I really liked would be the Doctor.

Most analyzing Trek site I know of:
http://ex-astris-scientia.org/ -> Personally I think the analisys and griping are too much but it has some very good information regarding the series and things in it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 25, 2010)

I've visited Ex Astris Scientia before, Memory-Alpha is good too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## OrR (Jan 26, 2010)

I really loved Enterprise. It's actually the first Star Trek series where I watched every single episode. It was bogged down by filler episodes and the temporal cold war arc wasn't impressive either but the series had so many great ideas and moments to make up for it... The Nazi episode wasn't one of them, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also liked the new movie but I'm not sure I want a new series based on it. I'd rather see something more fresh and I doubt they are willing to take that risk any time soon. However, I've been watching more Star Trek in recent years than ever before. The reason: Awesome fan productions! Take a look at these:
http://www.startreknewvoyages.com/
http://hiddenfrontier.com/
http://www.auroratrek.com/
http://www.starshipintrepid.net/
Who needs official Trek with this stuff around? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also check out Frontier Guard, an original SciFi show by the guys who made Hidden Frontier:
http://www.youtube.com/user/FrontierGuard
It looks to be a pretty amazing show!


----------



## Dagatahas (Jan 27, 2010)

Ooooohhhh. I've heard of the Star Trek Phase II fan production before but I've never really gotten around to seeing any of their episodes. 

Thank you for the links. I'll check them out later.


----------



## Arwen20 (Jan 30, 2010)

I am a die hard "trekkie." I loved the new Star Trek movie. I agree, I would love a tv series. However, I don't think a tv series makes as much as a movie. Basically I am willing to take what I can get even if it means no tv series.


----------

